# [EVDL] 2001 Dynasty IT 72 VDC System



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Luis G Aguilar wrote:
> 
> > Hasanyone heard or have any experience with thesecars?I've ne=
> ver
> ...


----------

